
DPDK – Libraries and Drivers for Fast Packet Processing - nikolay
http://dpdk.org/
======
nikolay
What grabbed my attention is the Nginx fork [0], which uses DPDK! There's also
a Redis one [1]! And here's the main library [2].

Edit: There's also a user space library from the same author [3].

[0]: [https://github.com/opendp/dpdk-nginx](https://github.com/opendp/dpdk-
nginx)

[1]: [https://github.com/opendp/dpdk-redis](https://github.com/opendp/dpdk-
redis)

[2]: [https://github.com/opendp/dpdk-ans](https://github.com/opendp/dpdk-ans)

[3]:
[https://github.com/jiakai1000/ustack](https://github.com/jiakai1000/ustack)

~~~
continuations
What's the difference between [2] and [3]? They are both described as
"userspace TCP/IP stack based on DPDK".

~~~
nikolay
It looks like [3] is a reboot.

~~~
continuations
I see. Thanks.

